# How can these not get you high?



## crashul (Oct 5, 2008)

I harvested this plant 2 weeks ago. You can see by the pictures it looks pretty good. It's got powerful smell and it's sticky too. But it gives you only a very light high that lasts about 20 min. max. It is my mistake because i took seeds from unreliable sources. Anyway, what should i do with all this bud that is no good? Any suggestions? Should i try making hashish or something?


thanks guys!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 5, 2008)

you must have harvested too early.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 5, 2008)

roll bigger joints


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 5, 2008)

dry it and cure it.  did you harvest early.   that looks like a straight up Sativa some sativas take a long *** time to finish budding.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 5, 2008)

agree with buddyluv,you harvested too soon


----------



## crashul (Oct 5, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> agree with buddyluv,you harvested too soon




Well, thanks guys. The problem is i don't have a proper magnifying glass to check the thrics .  So i will have to know when to harvest differently. Any tips would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 5, 2008)

invest ten dollars and get a little microscope from radio shack.  then you will have no problem telling when to harvest.  and also if you get seeds from an indica plant it will flower a lot faster.


----------



## gagjababy (Oct 5, 2008)

how long did you let it flower for?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Stop biting your fingernails.


----------



## crashul (Oct 5, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> invest ten dollars and get a little microscope from radio shack.  then you will have no problem telling when to harvest.  and also if you get seeds from an indica plant it will flower a lot faster.





unfortunately i live in eastern europe. there are no such things as Radio Shack here. Nor any other place to get a microscope from. i need another method to tell when they are done.


----------



## crashul (Oct 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Stop biting your fingernails.



Thanks Hippy. Again, the best advice I've received so far. To stop biting my fingernails seems to me as great a challenge now as climbing Everest.


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 5, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> unfortunately i live in eastern europe. there are no such things as Radio Shack here. Nor any other place to get a microscope from. i need another method to tell when they are done.


 You can just research on the Web and find a nice Microscope for a good price. Good job on the Grow, at least you took care of your girls to get them where they are now !!!:aok:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 5, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> Well, thanks guys. The problem is i don't have a proper magnifying glass to check the thrics . So i will have to know when to harvest differently. Any tips would be very helpful. Thanks.


 
You can use a jewlers loupe get one at least 30x magnification.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a photographer's magnifying glass (used for checking negatives). Just powerful enough to see them trichs!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2008)

With a lot of strains you can judge ripeness by the pistils.  Next time you grow wait until about 75% of the pistils have changed color from white to brown or red, and have shriveled up.  I know some old school growers that have no idea what trichomes are, yet they have no problem knowing when their buds are ripe.

If you have a lot of bud you can make some cookies.  I once had a lot of bud that wasn't even as good as what you described, so I made a lot of cookies.  The cookies weren't strong, so I had to eat three or four of them to get a buzz, but at least my bud wasn't a total waste.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a feeling that his harvest time has very little to do with it ... remember guys when I was telling you about the bag seed plant I grew ... the mother was excellent ... yet the daughter gave a very light buzz ... and I have a microscope ... the trichomes were 50/50 ... 
... it's probably genetics ... where you don't know what you will get ... the stuff I got that has a light buzz had a good smell and nice trichomes ... so that might be what the problem is ... because when I take a plant that is a booty kicker ...  a couple of weeks early I still get a great buzz ... I have a bag seed plant growing outside ... I may have the same problem again ... because it smells the same as the bag weed with the light buzz ... if that is the case I'm going to see if it will produce decent hash ... if not ... I will save it for my light weight friends who really enjoy that kind of buzz :giggle:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 5, 2008)

i harvested one awhile back that i think could have been more had i let her go a week more.i got a pretty good buzz,just does not last too long.not like the rest i have grown.i know because i just harvested a clone i took from the 1st one i mentioned and she is superb smoke.time sure makes a difference,even days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

I flowered a HashBerry plant for 80 days once and finally chopped it with mostly cloudy triches andit hardly had a buzz. Sometimes it just happens that way. Bud looks great but is just weak by nature.


----------



## crashul (Oct 6, 2008)

Well i have so other plants and some of them 2 months younger then the one in the picture. But those even at this stage will get me high with bits of bud dried in the microwave, so i tend to think it's genetics, like  " GrowRebel ". Anyway thanks everyone, i will do all i can to get a magnifying glass .


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 6, 2008)

How did you dry it? I heard if you use alternate "speed dry" techniques you will have poor product.If it is sticky,there are a good number of trichs on the bud.Like all the brothers said b4 me,You may have harvested to early,or it may be a weird weak genetic mutation.Either way,i'm sorry to hear your efforts produced schwag.It is a learning experience.Get some nice seed from a reputable source,and next season/indoor grow,come back and "wow" the crowd  Stay cool


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 6, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> unfortunately i live in eastern europe. there are no such things as Radio Shack here. Nor any other place to get a microscope from. i need another method to tell when they are done.



they don't have magnifying glasses in eastern europe?  why is that so funny to me?


----------



## FizGig (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree, that a "speed dry" won't get you as high as letting it cure naturally. - That was the problem I ran into earlier this year, when we'd get impatient and smoke some bud before letting it dry out completely...Waiting several more days made the taste & buzz much better.


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You can use a jewlers loupe get one at least 30x magnification.


 
Got mine on Ebay for 3 bucks... Shipping included heh.


----------



## crashul (Oct 7, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> How did you dry it? I heard if you use alternate "speed dry" techniques you will have poor product.
> 
> 
> I dried it in a cardboard box the size of a 19 inch screen. made some holes on the sides. It dries in about 7-9 days. I then Cured it in an air tight jar for 12 hours twice.
> ...


----------

